# i need some friends, man



## LilMa (Feb 22, 2010)

if anyone lives near clarksville, TN or in nashville anytime - it'd be cool to have some friends. i am currently a resident badass in clarksville and it's so boring down here! anyway, it'd also be awesome to meet new people to drink beers with :cheers:


----------



## finn (Feb 22, 2010)

If you got up to Virginia, there'd be more people around, I know that- good luck though!


----------



## LilMa (Feb 22, 2010)

haha if i were to go, there would be no telling when i could get there, but thank you finn!


----------



## connerR (Feb 22, 2010)

Come to Southern California.

[misconception]we're all beautiful movie stars and we're full of love because the entire place is the beach.[/misconception]


----------



## LilMa (Feb 22, 2010)

haha dude, i have to pay off my debts and this stupid car i have - if i were to leave in the car, i'd be driving it hot and go to jail for a while. in all honesty, i am scared to death to hop trains and shit, only because I am unfamiliar with them, and I dont want to land in jail, but hey! that's pat of the journey sometimes haha. so, I have a $2,500 debt to deal with. if I am going to travel, i want to truley be free, and not have something hanging over my head.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Feb 22, 2010)

LilMa said:


> so, I have a $2,500 debt to deal with. if I am going to travel, i want to truley be free, and not have something hanging over my head.



Hah, wouldn't that be nice? I'm considering filing for bankruptcy just 'cause all my debts are so massive. Ignoring it has been working fine so far, but I might actually want credit some day.

mike


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 22, 2010)

mksnowboarder said:


> Hah, wouldn't that be nice? I'm considering filing for bankruptcy just 'cause all my debts are so massive. Ignoring it has been working fine so far, but I might actually want credit some day.
> 
> mike



Sollution...Bulldoze the car...


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 22, 2010)

well...if you come to florida....you got a friend here!


----------



## brobro! (Feb 23, 2010)

i live in nashville, never really around clarksville tho


----------



## LilMa (Feb 23, 2010)

mksnowboarder said:


> Hah, wouldn't that be nice? I'm considering filing for bankruptcy just 'cause all my debts are so massive. Ignoring it has been working fine so far, but I might actually want credit some day.
> 
> mike



yea dude, I can't even open a free bank account because my credit sucks so hard BUT i am going to try and sell my car, pay off the loan and whatever i have left, just split. plus i got a tanning bed for my birthday, so i am going to try and sell that for $500 to help me along. and to those of you who think the tanning bed is a little extreme for a bday present, i promise you - it is soooooo old and i'll be lucky to get $300 out of it hahaah, plus i'm still awesome not being tan!


----------



## LilMa (Feb 23, 2010)

and i also agree with ducky - bulldoze the metal!!


----------



## LilMa (Feb 23, 2010)

carlylanea said:


> well...if you come to florida....you got a friend here!


what part of FL are you in? My grandmother just recently moved to Chipley, FL and i plan on visiting her sometime this summer and it'd be pretty bomb if I could meet a new face!


----------



## LilMa (Feb 23, 2010)

brobro! said:


> i live in nashville, never really around clarksville tho


bummer man, haha - but nash isnt too far from here, like an hour and give or take 20-30min. and plus nash is waaay cooler than here, alot more thrift stores and people.


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 23, 2010)

LilMa said:


> what part of FL are you in? My grandmother just recently moved to Chipley, FL and i plan on visiting her sometime this summer and it'd be pretty bomb if I could meet a new face!





hmmm...well right now I'm in sarasota, which is pretty far from chipley...about 3-4 hours away....
but I should be moving to Gainesville in july...when do you plan on comin down?


----------

